# wipers won't work



## rocn369 (Sep 10, 2003)

ANYONE, HELP. I HAVE REPLACED MY WIPER SWITCH, MOTOR AND AMPLIFIER
ON MY 95 200SX, STILL NO WORK. OH, REPLACED THE FUSE ALSO.
ANY OTHER SUGGESTIONS?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

does the motor run ? check the linkage there are plastic clips that go U S


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

If the motor is running check the connections of the wipers to the motor and eachother. Mine were broken because linkage between the two broke and they were no longer connected.


----------



## rocn369 (Sep 10, 2003)

no the motor does'nt run, no washer pump either.


----------



## Nissan4Life (Jul 18, 2004)

Had the same issue with the arms disconnecting. Essentially it's just a 'knob' on one arm and a 'scoop' on the other and they sit on each other with a bit of grease but with wear and tear it can slide off. Sucks doing 95 on the freeway in washington state and your wipers go out lol.


----------



## rocn369 (Sep 10, 2003)

the arms are still connected. i have a good fuse, but no power at the motor.


----------



## rocn369 (Sep 10, 2003)

problem solved, there was a relay above the fuse box that was bad.


----------



## michael503 (Aug 18, 2008)

I had this problem, the wipers wouldn't park or work sometimes. It turned out to be the intermittent wiper relay on the passengers side, specifically where the relay is soldered onto the circuit board. The solder had cracked, so resoldering them did the trick.

I was tracing the fault at dusk and had the electronics out of the case, I could see it arc in the dim light. The joint looked OK but was not.


----------



## jphillips3200 (Aug 28, 2008)

michael503 said:


> I had this problem, the wipers wouldn't park or work sometimes. It turned out to be the intermittent wiper relay on the passengers side, specifically where the relay is soldered onto the circuit board. The solder had cracked, so resoldering them did the trick.
> 
> I was tracing the fault at dusk and had the electronics out of the case, I could see it arc in the dim light. The joint looked OK but was not.


could you give me some more info please.
i have the same problem, no intermittent wipers and it wont park itself. 
i have not been able to fix this problem


----------



## GreenEyedAngel (Aug 22, 2008)

The relay should be the issue - on the 97's it was a recall and replacing the wiper relay resolved the problem....


----------



## michael503 (Aug 18, 2008)

jphillips3200 said:


> could you give me some more info please.
> i have the same problem, no intermittent wipers and it wont park itself.
> i have not been able to fix this problem


On the passengers side of the vehicle, behind the glove box, attached to the frame up high, where you really can't get to it easily is the intermittent control relay.

If you remove it and open it up (just pry back the tabs and pull the board out)
you will see a black rectangular micro relay soldered at 5 points to the circuit board, in clusters of 2 at one end and 3 at the other. Take a soldering iron and some rosin core solder and resolder the cluster of 2 and the center one in the cluster of 3. Do not be fooled into ignoring this because the crack in the solder is nearly invisible, just resolder and reinstall.


----------

